# New moderators



## mkellogg

Hi Everybody,

​ I'm pleased to announce some additions to the moderator team.

​_*Kelly B*_ is joining the French forums team, while continuing her work in English Only. She will be joined by _*jann*_ and _*Markus*_.* Ireney* has agreed to help moderate the Cultural Discussions forum, and_* fsabroso *_has accepted joint responsibility of the Spanish forums.  _*Ampurdan*_ is adding the Spanish forums to his work in the Catalan forum, and _*Cherine *_is adding Cultural Discussions. *Gévy* will also join the team in the French-Spanish forum.

 Please join me in congratulating these fine foreros.

Mike


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulations, new and expanding (in the sense of additional responsibilities  ) moderators!  Your help will be greatly appreciated!

Elisabetta


----------



## Vanda

Ladies and gentlemen it is such a pleasure to have you around!


----------



## mickaël

Félicitations à tout le monde et plus particulièrement à Gévy


----------



## ILT

Congratulations! Thanks for accepting such a task


----------



## fsabroso

Thank you all, for this great welcome.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bon courage à vous tous (avec des petites terreurs comme nous, ça va pas être facile facile).
Félicitations et merci d'accepter cette tâche.


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the team!


----------



## cuchuflete

Wonderful!  More people to delete my off-topic comments

Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## Gévy

Thanks ! I hope to be a good modo.

Merci à tous pour votre confiance et votre appui.

Le plus dur va être de me modérer aussi, zut !, ça je n'y avais pas pensé ! Il va falloir que je me tienne à carreaux maintenant !!!    


Bisous à tous et merci pour cette charmante bienvenue !

Gévy


----------



## Agnès E.

Bienvenue à tous, welcome on board, new members of the crew!


----------



## Eugin

My sincerest congratulations to the "new ones" and to the "existing ones" with more tasks.... To all of them: 
That the force be with you, friends...

Félix: Gracias por haber aceptado el desafío, es un privilegio tener un amigo que no sólo me ayuda con mis dudas médicas, sino que ahora es uno de los más grandes dentro del foro Sp-En!!!   Good for YOU!!


----------



## DDT

Welcome aboard, new mods 

DDT


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Welcome to the team!  It's an honour and privilege to be working with you.


----------



## Gévy

J'avais oublié deux choses importantes:

- de remercier Mike, le grand Manitou : I thank you, Mike !!! 

- de féliciter les copains nouveaux mods: Toutes mes félicitations *Kelly B, * *Jann, Markus,** Ireney, Ampurdan et Cherine. *

*Bisous à tous !*


----------



## panjabigator

Congrats to the new mods!


----------



## irene.acler

Congratulations to the new mods!!!


----------



## krolaina

Congratulations!! Good luck to all of you and hope you enjoy the new adventure! You will do it very, very, very, very,very well.


----------



## 94kittycat

YEAH!! 

You go, guys! Congratulations on your new jobs-- I know you'll do a great job keeping this site totally awesome!


----------



## Etcetera

*Congratulations to the new moderators!*


----------



## danielfranco

Coolness...

 Wait a tick: where's fsabroso's new and improved classification?
I was hoping it'd be something bony...

Ah, well, congratulations y'all anyhow!


----------



## anangelaway

Congratulations to all of you !  Bienvenue dans l'équipe. Attention, vous risquez de prendre quelques kilos... Mais, mais non, le chocolat a quelques vertus non négligeables !


----------



## zebedee

Welcome to the team, guys! 
¡Bienvenidos a bordo, chicos!
Bienvenue à tous!

I know you're going to do a great job. Thanks for joining us.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Congratulations to the new mods, specially to Gévy who will deal with me  .

Víctor


----------



## geve

Good members make good moderators! 
So, a wise choice once again.

Mes félicitations en particulier aux modos nouveaux et élargis   du français : bon, ça n'améliore pas mes stats, mais franchement, on s'en fout des chiffres, hein, et on peut pas vous en vouloir d'avoir choisi un nom qui commence par K, J, M ou G : tout le monde peut faire une erreur, de temps en temps.  (enfin un nom qui commence par G, quand même, c'est particulièrement moche )

Je lève mon verre bien haut, donc, et au plaisir de vous croiser, avec ou sans chapeau de modo, de nombreuses fois !

And a little dance for Ireney, as a special treat to cheer you up before the hard task that's awaiting you.


----------



## ampurdan

Congratulations to all of you guys!


----------



## ElaineG

Congratulations, and welcome to the coven.  Spellbooks and broomsticks will be distributed shortly!

Seriously, great to have you aboard!


----------



## femmejolie

Congrats to the new mods!!
I'd like to congratulate all the newbie mods, specially *Gévy *(I only know her and what's more, she lives in Madrid)
Or should I feel sorry for you? Kidding! 
Seriously, I wish you all the best for your new "job"  , and don't be so mean!
Have a heart!


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations and good luck to you all.  

LRV


----------



## Markus

Merci à tous, thanks everyone.  See you in the forums.


----------



## jann

What a warm welcome!     I'm blushing already   Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Crescent

May I add my sincerest congratulations to this thread also! 
We're very pleased to welcome you _on board_, dear ladies and gentlemen who have kindly volunteered to fly with us D  ), and we ask that all luggage is to be stored in the overhead compartments, and that your seats are in the upright position...
The emergency exists are here, here, and here.. although I am certain you will not be needing those  and that on the contrary you will find your new moderating job very pleasant. 
And we shall do the most we can to make it an extremely pleasant flight for you. 
Bon courage à vous tous!


----------



## emma42

Felicidades, félicitations et congratulations to all the new Mods!  Be bold!  Be strong!  And take no nonsense.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Congrats to the new and not that new (!) mods, and especially to Gévy. 
Alors, on peut pas partir quelques jours sans que tu ne t'embarques dans la première galère venue ? Ok, c'est bon t'es volontaire et je suis sûre que tu feras une super modo.   
Beezoo. (oui, j'ai vu que tu te mettais à l'anglais maintenant ! )


----------



## cherine

*Welcome, bienvenue, Bienvenidos*
*to all the new mods*
*Specially my dear neighbor from up north  *


----------



## zaby

Congratulations to the new mods, 

en particulier, bravo à la nouvelle équipe de choc des forums français


----------



## LV4-26

Cheers to the brandnew wave of moderators. 
KellyB in the French forums, that's great news too.


----------



## ireney

Thank you all for the warm welcome and a specially warm thank you to my dear neighbour


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour !

Thank you all for the warm welcome.
Merci à tous pour vos petits mots sympas.
Gracias a todos por estas palabras tan agradables.

¡Nos vemos en el foro! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## araceli

*Congratulations!*


----------



## Mate

¡Gracias a todos los nuevos moderadores! 

Los felicito por haber aceptado esta tarea que supongo tan difícil como apasionante. 

Sólo un consejo: ¡ojo con el estrés!

De verdad, de nuevo, 

*¡Gracias! *​ 
Mateamargo


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Oh my, a whole month late! This is embarrassing...  Sorry for not noticing this thread before, guys (Si el C&S tuviera tanta audiencia como el CD y el GV/VG, nosotr@s l@s forer@s les causaríamos menos problemas...  ).

Some of you have already been congratulated through PMs (you rock, girls! ) or Congrats threads (ya viste ésto, Félix?) 

Anyway, congratulations to *all *of you! It's fantastic to have more help with the French, Spanish, English and Cultural Forums... Those are the ones I often mess up with...   

Oh, and I'd like to send out a BIG, _SpEcIaL_ _*thank you*_ to those mods ('old' and 'new') who have to put up with me.  Really, guys, thanks for being so freakin' patient. You all deserve medals, guys, thanks for not kicking me out!


----------



## EmilyD

Mazel Tov, mishpoche!    gratefully, _Nomi_


----------



## 94kittycat

I was wondering what happened to Markus... he is not on the mods list on the bottom of the page and when I looked at his profile it only said that he was a senior member!

??


----------



## Agnès E.

Sometimes your personal life makes you change your mind, Kitty.


----------



## 94kittycat

Oh... merci, Agnès E. !!


----------



## SwissPete

Couldn't happen to better people!


----------

